# Elk 7mm-08 or 257 weatherby mag



## savagescout

I'm going elk hunting this year, last year had to sell my 7ultra mag. I can't afford another rifle this year. Would you go with the 7mm-08 or 257 weatherby rifles that I do have? And any loads you prefer for either?


----------



## NDTerminator

I posted this opinion on another similar question...

_"Roy Weatherby killed everything up to & including Cape Buffalo with the 257 Wby Mag. It's said it was his favorite round of the Weatherby line. There are many who consider it ideal up to moose & elk". _

Understanding the limitations of both calibers for something the size of elk, of the two I personally would choose the 257 Wby Mag and a 120 grain Nosler Partition.

Personally, I find the 257 Wby Mag a very intriguing round. Were the rifles, factory ammo, and brass not so darn expensive, I would buy one just to fiddle with...


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Either one will do it's part if you do yours. I would give the nod to the 7mm though.


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4

.257 would be my choice... since its my primary rifle...

Interesting tid bits I have found...

a .257 caliber round will mushroom to roughly .346
a .308 caliber round will mushroom to roughly .354

a .257 magnum will impact @ 1800 lbs out to 300 yards... compare that to a 30-06..

further here is an interesting article I found

http://www.shootingtimes.com/ammunition ... index.html

good luck...


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*I choose the 7mm-08 Remington over the 257 Weatherby Magnum hands down. The 7mm-08 Remington's barrel will last longer and you can use heavier bullets when you need them.

Take a child shooting or hunting,
OneShotOneKill*


----------



## T.R.

My sister-in-law has taken 4 elk with her 7mm-08 and 140 grain Nosler Partitions. None got away.

The myth is that a man should always hunt with a bigger gun than his wife or daughters. A foolish myth that has no merit. 
TR


----------



## ruger1

I always thought the idea was to carry a rifle that was big enough to plant the animal. Sure you can kill a moose or elk with a 30/30. But I'd rather shoot something like my 338 win mag or 8MM mag. I like to see them fall where I shoot them. It irritates me when I have to track them over a mountain because they were hit with a rifle that has little knock down power.

Also what if you have to make that long shot? I sure wouldn't feel comfortable making over a 200 yard shot with that 7mm-08. Can't say I know a heck of a lot about the 257. Which ever has the greatest 200 yard ft/pounds. That's the rifle I would carry.


----------



## caribukiller

if it's only one of the two calibers i would pick 7mm-08 but if i could choose somthing else i would pick .280 rem or .270 win


----------



## caribukiller

ruger1 said:


> I always thought the idea was to carry a rifle that was big enough to plant the animal. Sure you can kill a moose or elk with a 30/30. But I'd rather shoot something like my 338 win mag or 8MM mag. I like to see them fall where I shoot them. It irritates me when I have to track them over a mountain because they were hit with a rifle that has little knock down power.
> 
> Also what if you have to make that long shot? I sure wouldn't feel comfortable making over a 200 yard shot with that 7mm-08. Can't say I know a heck of a lot about the 257. Which ever has the greatest 200 yard ft/pounds. That's the rifle I would carry.


338 FOR MOOSE jeeze buddy i think thats a little big eh. a big gun is no subbstitute for being a good shot


----------



## Ron Gilmore

I know of three very nice bucks that ran off this fall shot with .338 or other magnum calibers this fall. In the case of two of those, a smaller rifle with less recoil would most likely resulted in a clean kill. The same rule applies to larger animals as well.

Some seem to think that a poorly placed round from a magnum will offset poor shooting. Without a doubt many of todays hunters have fallen into the magnumiest trap and do not shoot the guns enough to become proficient with them due to cost of factory ammo if they do not reload, or recoil from the big bores.

A good number of people I know have moved back down the size chain because of the recoil issue. Finding that shooting a well placed bullet out of a 08 or .260 or .270 or 30-06 is much more effective and deadly than from a 338 or 7mm STW because of the ablity to actually get the shot on target!


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4

This weekend I was reading one of Hemmingway's short stories... "Mary's Lion" A true account... She was carring a .256 manlincher.... on a hunt looking for 400-500 lbs lions....

Another interesting thing I noticed was reading "Green Hills of Africa" Hemingway botched a shot at either a buffaloe or rhino... Regadless, he blamed the rifle for his error with shot placement... I suspect the real problem was heavy recoil.. He oppted to use his springfield 30-06 for the remainder of the Safari...


----------



## caribukiller

i change my mind i would use a 257wm


----------



## Snowshark

I would say that either will do a good job. Putting the bullet in the right place is more important than anything else. I would also shoot a premium bullet (Partition, Accubond, Barnes X,etc.) At the end of the day the cost of a good bullet is nothing when your successful.


----------



## CrashinKona

Snowshark said:


> I would say that either will do a good job. Putting the bullet in the right place is more important than anything else. I would also shoot a premium bullet (Partition, Accubond, Barnes X,etc.) At the end of the day the cost of a good bullet is nothing when your successful.


X2 placement of a well thrown rock is better then a badly shot 300 wbymag shell.


----------



## HATCHETMAN

WBY  shoots flat and pokes neat little holes through elk with the x bullet.


----------



## CrashinKona

Me buying my 257 a few years ago made my wife verrrrrry happy. i love that gun so much i stopped buying new rifles. its all i take with me for elk moose and deer. Have you made up your mind on a rifle? I am curious as to what you picked up.


----------



## beartooth

OneShotOneKill said:


> *I choose the 7mm-08 Remington over the 257 Weatherby Magnum hands down. The 7mm-08 Remington's barrel will last longer and you can use heavier bullets when you need them.
> 
> Take a child shooting or hunting,
> OneShotOneKill*


I choose the 257Wby magnum hands down an with my 100gr TSX load moving 3642fps I don't need a bigger bullet. The 7mm08 is not even in the same class as the 257Wby. I am not writing this to start a fight, I am just stating a fact. I have owned three through the years including a 257-300wby and my Mark V Accumark in 257Wby is one of three go to rifles along with my Mark V Custom 30-06 and my Mark V Custom 300Wby.

I own a Custom Sako 7mm08 and I am aware of the difference and it is significant indeed.

The 257Wby will drop and elk in his tracks and I have done that. Also white tail, black bear, hog, mule deer and coyote.


----------



## doubledroptine08

i would take the 7mm08, i shoot one for deer and have never had a problem. and yes i kno that elk are tougher than deer but with the new bonded bullets like the nosler accubond you can do wonder.. what length of barrel is your 708. and if you are into a nonbonded bullet there are many out there from hornady and nosler especially. happy hunting..


----------

